# Soon To Be 21rs Owner



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Well I found this site from some members on the RV.net forum. I am a forum junky and wonder what people actually did at work before the internet? Work?









My wife and I have been looking at everything under the sun up until a dealership north of us offered us a 21RS loaded 2005 for $14,900. We are going to pick up the unit this Saturday in Indiana and give it a test at the new Bass Pro Shops in Clarksville, In.

I already have a checklist 2 miles long of things we need to get. I have been camping for over 25 years and its going to be nice to do it in style.

Going to head over to the dollar store and load up on odds and ends today. Then its off to Lowes to get some tools!! Already got some nice flannel sheets and rope lighting. Nice thing about Christmas you can find rope lighting pretty cheap right now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, FISHINGMARLIN! action action action

I'm sure you will love your new toy!









Glad you found our little corner of the internet. I hope you find the people and information here helpful, and we look forward to gaining from your wisdom as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

fishingmarlin,

Welcome to our site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny I think you will enjoy the site and your new Outback. Don't forget to check out The Map of The Outbackers and enter your info there. Happy Camping


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

fishingmarlin,

Welcome to the ranks of Outbackers.com. action You're going to enjoy it here.

Good luck on getting set up this weekend. Hope to hear from you again soon.

Mark


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welome to the cult







fishingmarlin.

Congrats on the new Outback! Post often and join us @ the rallies when you can.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

fishingmarlin,

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback.

Happy camping

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> fishingmarlin,
> 
> Welcome to our site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny I think you will enjoy the site and your new Outback. Don't forget to check out The Map of The Outbackers and enter your info there. Happy Camping
> 
> ...


Where is the map at?

Going to be MR. Rally before long. I was at a fall rally with BassBoatCentral.com as well as going to the winter and spring rallys with them. So it looks like another group to meet up with so I am sure I will fit one in.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey, welcome to the 21rs club. We love it!! Enjoy!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome fishingmarlin to the Outback family
And congrats on the 21RS and enjoy

The Map is under General Discussion.

Don action


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Howdy neighbor.....
Winchester, KY. in da house.
You'll like it around here.
The new Bass Pro has camping?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

fishingmarlin

welcome aboard action & congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, fishingmarlin! action


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats and welcome! Pull up a chair to the fire and E-Camp us. Be sure to check out this thread Tips.
Mark


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Well it looks more like it will be us camping in there parking lot







I thought my dad said they had a camping area but I think its like Walmart. They will let you stay overnight in the parking lot.

I will need to hit Camping World and Bass Pro to get some goodies for the trailer.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to the forum and Outbacking! You will love both!


----------

